# What kinds of goat is this?



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

She is VERY pregnant.  She has a brown head, long ears and a white body.  Any help is appreciated.

I tried to post a pictre of her.  But it says I connt because I am a new member


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd guess she's a boer...long ears / red or brown head / white body *sounds* like a boer goat.  Google "boer goat pics" and take a look.


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, that looks like her.  

I was really hoping she was a dairy goat 

Do they have milk that is suitable for making cheese and soap? Everything I read talk only about meat.  

She very friendly and I have been getting her used to me touching her....

I wonder if anyone on on craiglist would be willing to trade kids?  She's been very good at managing the weeds.

Thanks for  your help.  I do apprediate it.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

If she's a boer, she'll likely have small teats which may be hard to milk.  That shouldn't keep you from milking her and using her milk for whatever purpose you want.

Meat goats produce milk that is as good of quality as dairy goats but they don't produce as much or as long and they tend to be harder to milk due to teat size.  You have to learn to milk with your fingers and not your hand


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, that looks like her.  

I was really hoping she was a dairy goat 

Do they have milk that is suitable for making cheese and soap? Everything I read talk only about meat.  

She very friendly and I have been getting her used to me touching her....

I wonder if anyone on on craiglist would be willing to trade kids?  She's been very good at managing the weeds.

Thanks for  your help.  I do apprediate it.


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh wow! thanks for the replies!!

I wish I could post a picture of her teats...I have NO experience with this other than a strong will and desire.

But, her teats dont look that small to me (but i wouldn't know one way or the other.  I also have an adopted Lamb her teats are nubs.

The goats teats are 4/5 inches long.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

Once you have 10 posts you can post a picture...you're at 4 already...just reply to this thread or others 6 times and you'll be there


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

I just saw your facebook page! Very Nice....I am going to go try and take pictures of my goats teats! LOL!


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

I just saw your facebook page! Very Nice....I am going to go try and take pictures of my goats teats! LOL!


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Did I say I was looking forward to following your page?


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Did I say I was looking forward to following your page?


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

9


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

10


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 4, 2011)

OK lets see the picture!!  

Be warned!!  These people will tell you you must have more than one goat.  They ARE herd animals you know!!

The people on this site are all goat obsessed.  Present company included.

DonnaBelle


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Well...here's her teat, she was not too please with me trying the get backside...

Her teats right now, are MUCH smaller than they were last week when we brought her home.  She had been on a pasture with another baby goat (not hers) and I don't know if she was being milker or not.....but they have shrunk up considerably.  I didn't even think of milking her becuase she was so pregnant and she didn't seem to happy about the move.

She is more relaxed now....she comes to me willingly and eats grains from my hand....I need to get a collar for her so I can tie her for a few moments at time....so she get used to being tied and touched......recommendations here are warmly welcomed!!


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

And here is the goat....I dont know how long but SOON I will have more than one goat....there is NO DOUBT she is pregnant, she is huge.  I will be way suprised if she only has one baby in there....she does have an ewe for company...the guy said she was pregnant too but if she is she is very small.....and VERY skittish....

 are these the same people as the chicken enablers over on BYC??? Over 50 chickens later??? THOSE enablers??? LOL!


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Okay here's a better pic....I think I might have one from last week... sorry, newbie issues.


----------



## elevan (Jun 4, 2011)

armageddon said:
			
		

> Did I say I was looking forward to following your page?


Thank you 


Yeah, her teats would be considered small to the serious milkers on here.  I say there's no shame in small udders and teats!!!  

And I don't think the goats multiple as quickly as the chickens do  

eta: oh, and she definitely looks boer to me


----------



## armageddon (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, I have to admit they look SMALL to me now....they were so long and fat last week, as long as hot dog and fatter....

 I dunno, I know nothing....

Here's a pic of her from behind and from the top......











Thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2011)

She is a nice looking doe,  Boer does don't milk as long as a dairy doe would.  And she may be hard to milk.  Since prices are up on boer goats, you maybeable to make a good sale and use the money to buy a dairy goat.


----------

